# When and where to go



## pikeangler (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. We are planning a trip to DL and have flexible schedules. I'm wondering what would be the best possible times to go if you a choice of anytime to go. I'm thinking right before ice out (late March) when the fish are at least in the general spawing areas. I see that the fishing reports also talk about the North End of Six mile bay for Pike, are there any other places anyone wants to recommend. I release all fish after a length/weight and pictures are taken. In case your wondering I don't even own walleye or panfish fishing equipment.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

